# 1648 Lowe Big Jon



## alanbird_87 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just bought a lowe 1648 big jon and I want to put a wood floor in that rests on the boats ribs, but i dont want to use carpet. I want to use wood flooring with some kind of non-skid coating just for wood. I was thinking about using the rustoleum restore product. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## RStewart (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome. I don't have any suggestions, but I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Jan 26, 2014)

Alrigh thanks, hopefully I can get some pics of it soon.


----------



## dejamat (Jan 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=339749#p339749 said:


> alanbird_87 » Yesterday, 20:32[/url]"]I just bought a lowe 1648 big jon and I want to put a wood floor in that rests on the boats ribs, but i dont want to use carpet. I want to use wood flooring with some kind of non-skid coating just for wood. I was thinking about using the rustoleum restore product. Anyone have any suggestions?



I used Restore on my decks and floor and its great. Non-slip and can be washed. I've had it for a couple of years now and would use it again if needed. Enjoy!


----------



## alanbird_87 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for your advice dejamat, thats what I wanted to hear, also can anyone tell me what chemical number for steelflex is the best to use on aluminum boats, and can anyone give me some advice on using it? Thanks


----------



## alanbird_87 (Jan 26, 2014)

Some pics of the boat as it lays


----------



## Scott1298 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just used spar urethane on my floor (and benches) and I've never slipped... even when I'm lucky enough not to track sand in when we launch. :roll: 
People spend a lot of money on teak swim platforms; to me it's the same thing.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice scott...great idea but im gonna go with the rustoleum deck restore 10xproduct. I also got the boat on the trailer yesterday with some help.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tuffcoat is another great option


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got to work on my boat some more tonight. Finished setting up trailer to fit the boat and mounted the rear seat to the bench.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 8, 2014)

Painted the rear seat mount today and ignition switch box and riveted to boat today and ran the wires for the motor ignition


----------



## Howard (Feb 9, 2014)

Why not go with aluminum? Check out my 1648 "littlejon"


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2014)

What color/brand of green is that? I assume it is Olive Drap but what brand. Where did you get it?


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341306#p341306 said:


> DrNip » Today, 12:31[/url]"]What color/brand of green is that? I assume it is Olive Drap but what brand. Where did you get it?


That is krylon camo paint and the color is olive...not the olive drab...I purchased the paint from advance auto parts it's like 7$ a can


----------



## DrNip (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally got to do some more work on my boat tonight. I was able to run wires for the running light through 1/2" electrical pvc conduit and install light bases at front and back of boat.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 27, 2014)

Got all the wiring done on my boat and everything is operating correctly. Steelflex came in yesterday along with the rustoleum deck restore product that I ordered. Now i can do the floor and hopefully it will come out as planned. The steel flex will be a summertime project when Im using a smaller boat in the river. Now some pics...


----------



## will15120 (Feb 28, 2014)

alanbird_87 said:


> Finally got to do some more work on my boat tonight. I was able to run wires for the running light through 1/2" electrical pvc conduit and install light bases at front and back of boat
> 
> How did you secure the PVC conduit to the boat?


----------



## DrNip (Feb 28, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343163#p343163 said:


> will15120 » 34 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> alanbird_87 said:
> ...


The pvc actually secures itself. The fit is so tight that u have to use a hammer to move it between the rib of the biat and the gunnel.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343168#p343168 said:


> DrNip » Today, 16:04[/url]"]Great job!


Thank you not quite done yet though just a few more things on the list.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 28, 2014)

Also added my driftmaster tipsavers to my boat today


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 28, 2014)

I used Skid no more on my deck and floor.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Feb 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343190#p343190 said:


> huntinfool » Today, 20:11[/url]"]I used Skid no more on my deck and floor.


I coated my the front floor in my boat today with the rustoleum restore product and I will see what it is like in the morning I'm hoping that it will turn out equal to what I'm looking for. But if it doesnt i will look into the skid no more product and thank you for your input.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 8, 2014)

Took the boat out today for its maiden voyage and hit 25mph with me and my girlfriend in it along with our gear. And also a few more pics. All i have left to do is steelflex and a complete paint job.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 29, 2014)

Its been awhile since Ive posted anything but ive taken the boat out twice. The first trip i discovered the livewell was leaking into the boat and had to come back in. I patched the rivets took it back out and it was still leaking so ive ordered some 5200 and im going to drill Ids all rivets in livewell and replace with machine screws sealant and rubber washers. But on a better side i purchased a new lowe 1032 and have done a few mods to it such as adding seat bases and wheels.


----------



## will15120 (Mar 31, 2014)

alanbird_87 said:


> Took the boat out today for its maiden voyage and hit 25mph with me and my girlfriend in it along with our gear. And also a few more pics. All i have left to do is steelflex and a complete paint job.
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 3
> ...



What did you use to secure the net?


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 31, 2014)

The net is secured with product: Lehigh 13201 grip clip and i got them from amazon. I got the medium size.


----------



## will15120 (Mar 31, 2014)

alanbird_87 said:


> The net is secured with product: Lehigh 13201 grip clip and i got them from amazon. I got the medium size.



Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 31, 2014)

Your welcome


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Alright started cutting my aluminum sheet last night. Cut the rear floor and it fits perfect and covered the edges with a rubber edge guard. I will coat the aluminum with tuff coat to provide a soft coating.


----------

